# Arena Dimensions??? Dream Arena???



## dreamracer

What is the largest and smallest arena sizes you've ridden in or ever barrel race in and how did it work out?

What would be the dimensions of your dream arena (indoors or outdoors)?

What sizes would you say would be appropriate for a boarding/show facility in your opinion?


----------



## horselovinguy

What is the largest and smallest arena sizes you've ridden in or ever barrel race in and how did it work out?
I am not a barrel racer but...
40'x65'...it was a tiny "indoor" but better than nothing in the dead of winter ice...could at least trot around and let them buck and play loose for some exercise and freedom..

What would be the dimensions of your dream arena (indoors or outdoors)?
outdoors... 200'x400'...not much you couldn't do with that size! {larger than a football field}
indoors...100'x250'...large enough to ride and jump, do gymkhana events, reining patterns..again near anything you want and have plenty of space to ride with others with some small amount of ring courtesy.
 
What sizes would you say would be appropriate for a boarding/show facility in your opinion?
Much of that answer would depend upon the # of stalls, how often and what time people rode, whether a lesson barn, if horse shows are had here, clinics...and of course what discipline of riding you speak of as not all disciplines use the same sized arena.

I have ridden in enclosed indoors 60'x120' and done indoor hunter/jumper shows in winter, but sure enjoyed having the show be outside where there was a larger ring and hunt course field to also compete on.

One of the nicest places I rode my friends horse at had a 80'x220' indoor arena where I pretty much had the place all to myself at the hours I was there to ride... groomed surfaces, easy available jumps to use if we wished, mirrored long wall {took some getting use to} with a grandstand and "staging" area all under the enclosed roof so winter show or clinic you weren't outside in inclement weather. Attached via a long overhang to the barn so you didn't get soaked in rain but also didn't have the arena "dust" in the air the horses breathed in their stalls.
Best of this place was multiple heated or a/c rest rooms with a side-room seating area{lounge} to cool down or warm up, change clothes in privacy cubicles without being in the actual bathroom...heated & a/c lounge with windows for viewing, individual turnouts so your horse wasn't picked on if lowly status in the herd, paved drive and more...
It was a *nice *facility!!!

Some would not like this and the amenities offered.... 
Any barn you want to call "home" needs to fit your needs of care and comfort for_ your horse_ and then you. 
Based upon your riding discipline I think ring sizes and amenities offered would need to be tailored to fit a particular facilities clientele.
:wink:

_jmo..._


----------



## beau159

I have no idea the dimensions of this arena, but it was the smallest that I've (personally) ever barrel raced in it. I don't think the video shows it as well but there is very little room between barrel #1 and #2. My horse has short strides and he only got about 4 strides in there between the barrels. 






My dream arena??? :lol:

A football field size. So I can set up both the barrels (standard pattern) and poles at the same time to practice so I don't have to take one or the other down. _AND_ still have room to do reining on the other side of the arena.

We all can dream, can't we? :rofl:


----------

